Ask HN: How do you divide up the work when assigned to a group project at work? - anthony_james
======
_niom_
I would like to propose something with a hint of Agile:

1\. Make all of the work visible by writing out the major thinks to be done
(Stories) 2\. Split the stories to as small isolated stories as possible. 3\.
Find stories that have dependencies to other stories. 4\. Put Stories in
priority order. What story would benefit the project the most? 5\. Add tasks
to the stories how to complete the story. 6\. Call out what stories people in
your group are interested. People should voluntarily pick something to do
(Self organizing team). 7\. Have multiple members working with the same story
to get the stories done as fast as possible (Through out put). 8\. Make team
communication easy (WhatsApp group, facebook group, etc. Pick your favourite
tool) 9\. Daily or weekly checkpoints, depending on the deadline.
(Communication) 10\. Agree on what you are going to do before next meeting.
(Commitment) 11\. Make positive pressure by calling out I completed task X or
I completed the story Y when you actually complete it. (Communication) 12\.
Focus on communication and getting shit done.

------
the_arun
By calling out

1\. Break the work in to logical isolated components 2\. Divide and conquer.
Assigning Drivers for each logical component 3\. Mapping the dependencies
between these components 4\. Weekly checkpoint mechanism to track the status
5\. Finally plan for execution with clear dates

